# CGM/Pump combo for winter mountaineering?



## jlury (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi, calling all T1D winter mountaineers: how do you visualise your CGM result and control your insulin pump during winter mountaineering when wearing several layers and a harness? 

I used to have an animas pump which also showed my dexcom CGM result, and I could keep the pump in a chest pocket so I could access it easily while wearing  harness and full waterproofs in winter.  Now I have a medtronic pump and have to visualise my Dexcom CGM result from my iphone 6 which is v v difficult in winter/wet conditions plus the iphone battery is v poor in the cold. (please note that the medtronic CGM did not work for me so I need something that will show me my dexcom CGM data).

Can anybody suggest a better system for winter mountaineering? eg do you get your CGM result on a smartwatch? are there newer pumps which collaborate with dexcom so you can see the dexcom CGM result on your pump?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Nov 6, 2020)

I have the Tandem tSlim which works as a Dexcom G6 receiver (and acts as a hybrid closed loop pump with Control IQ). Could be worth checking out?

G6 works with an Apple watch I think - not sure about other smartwatches






						Diabetes CGM Mobile Apps & Software | Dexcom
					

Dexcom's mobile CGM apps put the power of glucose monitoring in your hands. Explore the Dexcom Mobile and Follow apps for your smart device.




					www.dexcom.com


----------



## jlury (Nov 7, 2020)

Thanks for your advice, much appreciated - the t-slim sounds v good.


----------

